# World City Rebus #20



## debodun (Jul 20, 2021)

Guess the name of the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2021)

*Cologne*


----------



## debodun (Jul 20, 2021)

Pink Biz gets it.


----------

